# Help me put a name with the face - Federal Law, whiskey(?)



## HunterGatherer (Apr 15, 2007)

I love the picture on this one, but I don't know anything about it. Picked up from redneckest antique shop ever. Whose picture is this? I have a feeling it is an ex-President, but I can't tell. Can I get a brand and possibly as value on this one?

 Thanks,
 Isaac


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 15, 2007)

Both sides are like this. Bottom View soon.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like FDR to me , but I am probably all wet.    K.B.


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Apr 15, 2007)

i have that same exact bottle i have no info on it tho ethier


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 15, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottleboy4419
> 
> i have that same exact bottle i have no info on it tho ethier


 
 Very pretty regardless, eh? Its goin on display as soon as I get it a bit cleaner.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd say Teddy Roosevelt for sure (bully hill and all that)[]


----------



## hj (Apr 15, 2007)

Isaac,

 It has taken nearly a year on this site before I could answer a question instead of ask one.

 I think the gentleman on the bottle is Harry Wilken. I found a screwtop bottle (with cap) last year with the same design. I went and pulled it out and the name is embossed across the bottom of the back.

 An ebay link

http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-Whiskey-Bottle-William-Wilken-Hilken-Cork-Top_W0QQitemZ150111304336QQihZ005QQcategoryZ563QQcmdZViewItem

 HH,
 HJ


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks HJ, I didn't take a picture of the heel of the bottle because its too hard to read, but it is indeed embossed with several names, one of which looks like Harry E. Wilken, Jr.

 Actually, now that I know it says Wilken, the other names which follow Harry are:
 Harry Wilken, Sr.
 William T.(?) Wilken

 All of them appear to be in script, and whats more the script differs from name to name. I presume that this was based on actual signatures, which makes them that much cooler. I didn't think about connecting that with the face, maybe I should have.

 Brand was, apparently, The Wilken Family Blended Whiskey. Thanks again HJ

 Isaac


----------



## muddyfingers (Apr 27, 2007)

That bottle is nice, but not quite as nice as the bludwine behind it in the first photo. Do you have any info on it, it's purty!
                                                                                  Willy


----------



## towhead (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, yes, yes....Wilkin it is, I have the same bottle....Julie


----------



## Nickevlau (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the post,  I found a few of these along a river today.  Made it real easy to learn about.  Thanks again.


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 12, 2010)

I say Harry S.Truman[]


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 13, 2011)

not to necro another old thread..but it is Wilkens...here's what the bottle looks like with the labels:


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 13, 2011)

back


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 13, 2011)

label


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 13, 2011)

He does look like Harry Truman, but I believe we can consider this case solved now.. []


----------



## wilkenrj (May 7, 2013)

Hello what river were u finding these bottles on ... i am rebecca wilken harry wilken sr is my great grandfather i have a few of the bottles ... would love to find a full one!!! i need to make a trip up to schenley and see what is left of the distillery ... my email is wilkenrj@msn.com


----------



## ironmountain (May 8, 2013)

wilkenrj...
 The bottle I was a local dump find..I'm in the U.P. of Michigan.. it's the only one I've ever come across "in the wild".


----------

